# American Doctors Moving to Canada



## Toro (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to believe that the net flows of immigration of healthcare professionals is still towards the US than away but I thought this article was interesting.



> WINDSOR -- The potential to make more money, an abundance of patients and a great working environment are just some of the benefits American-trained doctors say lured them to practise medicine in the Windsor, Ont., area.
> 
> Despite many misconceptions in the U.S. about the Canadian health-care system, U.S. doctors say they are starting to see southern Ontario as a great place to work, especially in family medicine.
> 
> ...



Money entices U.S. doctors to cross the border


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 9, 2008)

As costs continue to rise at astronomical rates here in the US, the argument against a single payer universal system is drying up quickly.  Why is it that so many Americans think it's a great idea to pay double what other industrialized countries pay for healthcare while we maintain a higher infant mortality rate and a lower life expectancy than those same countries that pay half of what we do for healthcare?

I guess it's just that we're actually as stupid as those people say we are.


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 9, 2008)

auditor0007 said:


> As costs continue to rise at astronomical rates here in the US, the argument against a single payer universal system is drying up quickly.  Why is it that so many Americans think it's a great idea to pay double what other industrialized countries pay for healthcare while we maintain a higher infant mortality rate and a lower life expectancy than those same countries that pay half of what we do for healthcare?
> 
> I guess it's just that we're actually as stupid as those people say we are.



They'll never get rid of our system....the insurance companies make too much money and for them, that's what it's all about.

Canada actually has a good system.  When my sister had her baby, they kept her in the hospital in Edmonton for a week.  When she took the baby home, a nurse came every week to check on the babies progress.  

75% of the money for research for new drugs in this country is provided by the taxpayer yet they sell those same drugs overseas for less than they charge here, where we paid for the research.

The only thing that will happen if we go to socialized medicine is that everyday average people will be able to get the medical attention they need and the rich, that don't want to wait in line, will travel out of the country for specialized service.  So what?

I don't blame our doctors for going to Canada, dealing with all our different insurance companies borders on insanity.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 13, 2008)

Againsheila said:


> They'll never get rid of our system....the insurance companies make too much money and for them, that's what it's all about.
> 
> Canada actually has a good system.  When my sister had her baby, they kept her in the hospital in Edmonton for a week.  When she took the baby home, a nurse came every week to check on the babies progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeptik (Dec 13, 2008)

Doctors can make more money in Canada, which spends about 2/3 as much as we do for medical care.

What is it that makes our system the best, again?


----------



## Svante (Dec 14, 2008)

many canadien doctors leave Québec becuase o f l'assurance maladie.the doctor there g o to USA. doctors make more money i n USA.


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2008)

Skeptik said:


> Doctors can make more money in Canada, which spends about 2/3 as much as we do for medical care.
> 
> What is it that makes our system the best, again?



In general, doctors make significantly more in America.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 15, 2008)

Toro said:


> In general, doctors make significantly more in America.



maybe, but is it offset by the cost of malpractice insurance?


----------



## Toro (Dec 15, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> maybe, but is it offset by the cost of malpractice insurance?



Yes, substantially more.

What gets foreign doctors, however, is the amount of paperwork, bureaucracy and fighting with HMOs, which can take up to a quarter of the doctor's time.  This is what drives foreign doctors away as much as anything.


----------

